
Minecraft Can Now be Used to Model and Print Objects via 3D Printer - Camth
http://minecraftprint.com
======
marshray
Should I actually try this Minecraft thing?

I don't know anything about it, only that it sounds like something that
absorbs an unlimited amount of your free time and allows you to implement
CPUs, programmable logic, and now 3D printer models.

~~~
marshray
This game is pretty cool. Thanks for the recommendations!

~~~
palish
R.I.P. marshray's free time.

~~~
marshray
I know. I stayed up way too late last night! :-)

------
Joakal
The inverse can be seen with Kinect:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2mCDkqXki0>

You can have your own cat walking through your minecraft world.

~~~
scott_s
And you can go full-circle by scanning yourself into Minecraft and then making
a you-figurine.

------
sehugg
This is cool, although I'd rather have a nice voxel editor that I can use to
print stuff to a Makerbot. Would I be best served just using a Minecraft map
editor, even though I don't play Minecraft?

~~~
nickpinkston
You should try out: <http://3dtin.com> for a MineCraft experience, or you can
use <http://tinkercad.com> for a more CAD-like design. Both pretty cool and
export STLs needed for manufacturing in 3D.

~~~
sehugg
Thanks!

------
Stormbringer
I know they can build an ALU inside minecraft, can they build a 3D printer
inside minecraft yet?

~~~
reacocard
Yes - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0i8gUK1cVw>

~~~
JonnieCache
That is bananas. Especially the 8x8 version he links to.

------
dylanhassinger
The singularity will come when they can build Minecraft inside Minecraft

~~~
klochner

       stack level too deep (SystemStackError)

------
yesimahuman
Is the script available? I can't seem to find it on there.

~~~
Camth
It will be made available soonish. We want to clean it up/make it a tad more
user friendly first. And that will probably be after the last shuttle launch
this weekend.

